# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  NEW Printrbot Metal PLUS

## JohnA136

Rumor has it the new PrintrBot Metal Plus will be released next week?

printrbotplus.jpg

----------


## -willy-

Looking forward to owning one with tax return in a few months.

----------


## LambdaFF

Eager to receive mine. With end of year logistics massive overload I guess I'll have to be patient.

----------


## -willy-

My plan is to buy it from Amazon.  Amazon has them in stock, so I dont have to worry about build time.
I just visited Amazon and found there is a 1-3 month wait time.  This does not bode well if I am to start up a prospect of printing as I have work I hoped to fulfill in the immediate future.

So good luck on your wait and let us know what turns up?  Maybe do a unboxing for us to drool over on youtube?

----------


## -willy-

Well I have had communication with PrintRbot.  They tell me that orders from the store (PrintRbot.com) are the ones that have priority.  Seems that some parts of the new model are not getting to their stock room as needed, yet this should be resolved soon.  Otherwise any current orders will be filled shortly.  Hope this helps.

----------


## LambdaFF

> So good luck on your wait and let us know what turns up?  Maybe do a unboxing for us to drool over on youtube?


Will try. I'm ofificially on paternity leave as of now and for the next 2 weeks so I've got the means and motivation but ... it's up to PB and UPS ! ;-)

----------


## LambdaFF

Additional news : the Metal Plus ships partially disassembled for international shipments to avoid damage while shipping, that is if you bought the assembled version.

----------


## LambdaFF

Sad news : no shipment for 2 to 3 weeks says PB Support. Seems like end of year 2014 was a success and stretches them a bit thin. On a good note, they published recruitment ads.

----------


## -willy-

From what David @ printrbot has told me, their supplier of the metal columns has not been delivering the contracted parts.  So anyone whom has ordered from Amazon is screwed.  If people have ordered directly from PrintRbot they are most likely to be on the first to get list (supposedly).

I am concerned if they still are not fulfilling their orders I may have to go to some one else when I am ready to buy.

----------


## LambdaFF

I was a bit sceptical when they announced on twitter that backlog was recovered up to january orders. And then I received my shipping info. Delivery should be next thursday. 
So Excited.

----------


## -willy-

Congrats!  I am happy for you.  Post a vid of the unboxing and assembly if you have to assemble it.

----------


## 3DPBuser

This looks the printer for me. I'll be use PET only, so no enclosure needed; only the hbp. And limited desk space.

----------


## LambdaFF

> This looks the printer for me. I'll be use PET only, so no enclosure needed; only the hbp. And limited desk space.


Yeah, sadly they just cancelled all orders for the metal hot end due to manufacture delays. They issues a refund plus a nice coupon to apologie for it. Guess I'll either wait for them to offer it again or look into the autolift hot ends.

----------


## -willy-

I have been reading about how the all new hot end has alot of problems.  The older ceramic hot end doesnt have the issues.  Some of it clogging.  The head heats up too quickly, some users have set up the progarm that the printer waits for the bed to heat then the hot end.

So it may not be just the manufacturer that is the delay.  It sounded like they would rather stand behind tried and true, than a "maybe".

----------


## 3DPBuser

Is metal needed on the Plus for PET?

----------


## LambdaFF

In spite of UPS, the package did arrive. The LCD screen is dead though, the rotary button was torn out of its socket.  Made me realize that while the PB page says that the LCD screen is compatible with all rev F boards, ... it is not compatible with the metal plus casing around the board. I can already see I'll have to be creative to plug it since there is no dedicated exit hole for the ribbon connection. 

I am still working on the re-assembly because I must wait for the kids to sleep to do it. I'll try and group the videos to something viewable. So far the instructions were cristal clear. Also I need to find a cable since the one provided for the ATX is US standard. I think my 2D printer will go without for a few days.

----------


## LambdaFF

Well, didn't have much time last evening but I did manage to go from power on to first squiggles in under 30 minutes.

I had to download the PORT creation thingy indicated on the website and then it was immediately recognized by S3D.

The X&Y homing were uneventful and the Z probe did its magic. I played around with the commands and had it go up to temp. Took me roughly 5 minutes to get one extruder to PLA temp and bed at 60°C.

As to be expected, the result was a squiggle. I'll need to play around with the probe presetting to get the proper height for the first layer. The video PB did for the Metal simple on that topic takes you by the hand so no hardship expected. I'll try and publish re-assembly and some of that by week end.

----------


## LambdaFF

Well
Some news. First the heating : Printrbot is retrofitting the Metal Plus with Heat Bed by sending an insulating kit for free. Should help for ABS. I haven't tried it yet, some users seemed concerned.

I wanted to try that 3ple gear stand from Henry Segerman. Result was quite good for a first try. I think. Anyway I'm thrilled. Only pblm : my spool stands don't work with the spool I'm using. I've had to put the bearings on the outside of the support I have. I'm working on a more permanent design. I'll post if if it works.

----------


## LambdaFF

It works !

----------


## 3DPBuser

Why the dual?

----------


## LambdaFF

... Why not ? I'm sorry I don't get the point.

----------


## -willy-

If you are happy with having a dual extruder, then I am glad for you.  It is only extra money to get it.  Granted I will wait on going multi extruder.  My thought is that a person should only need one hot end with 3 different extruder motors pushing filament in.  Much the way a multi color paper type works.  The software calls for a specific color and then it it s matter of x amount of red, x amount of blue, and x amount of yellow to create the color.  The problem I understand is the weight factor.  Too much mass in the nema 17 motors.

So some day there will be a breakthrough on the colors and it will retrofit all current printers.

----------


## LambdaFF

.. OK
I think it's like computers. You can keep holding out for "just the next big thing" or enjoy it now.

I chose to start now.

Also, I already wrote about it : dual heads have one big advantage over such a multi extruder single hot end systems. Dual heads can handle multiple temperatures simultaneously, single hot ends can't.

----------


## 3DPBuser

Any feedback on needing a removeable plate? Won't the aluminum warp over time?

----------


## LambdaFF

The aluminium bed is screwed on. If it were to warp, bad day for the rails 'cause the steel frame won't budge.
I don't see that happening since 110°C doesn't seem enough to do stress relief on aluminium... When we start printing over 300°C I'll start worrying.
The kapton holds well so far, a wet cloth is enough to remove the glue. A removable plate is not high on my list right now.

----------


## LambdaFF

So, if you're interested, the sppol support is there : https://www.youmagine.com/designs/fi...orr-metal-plus

Also, I received the heat bed free upgrade pack. The instructins are OK, I just recommend undiscriminate use of aluminium tape to hold it tight. Works much better. Wasn't much into ABS but now it heats up to 110°C real fast. I didn't really time it but it seemed under 5 mins.

----------


## 3DPBuser

My understanding is that aluminum will slowly warp over time, and that's one of the big reasons for glass.

----------


## LambdaFF

> My understanding is that aluminum will slowly warp over time, and that's one of the big reasons for glass.


I think it's mainly a cost reason : glass is cheap (compared to machined aluminium), easily procurable and you can get several plates to swap between prints.

Cheap glass cracks easily if your temp changes too swiftly though.

The advantage I see to aluminium is that being screwed the positioning accuracy (and repeatability) is much better if you don't remove it between prints.

Both glass and aluminium can have flatness issues if bought from low quality material / provider, that has nothing to do with the soundness of the technical solution.

----------


## 3DPBuser

Is there any feedback then on the long-term flatness of the Plus aluminum?

----------


## curious aardvark

The biggest issue with screwing aluminium to the hot plate is that unless you also use aluminium screws, you have an expansion difference between the screws and the plate and that difference is what causes the build plate to warp. 

Good glass gets round that by not being screwed down :-)

----------


## donwinterhalter

They've announced something about holding the hot plate in place with springs, I would think that could allow for a difference in the expansion of the metals.  I didn't get the heated bed, I can do what I need with PLA for now.

----------


## gareee

They actually list a free addon of the springs in the accessory section now for the hotbed.

----------


## LambdaFF

Yes, I just received it, I'll try and install it this week end.

----------

